
Undocumented Backdoor Account in DblTek GoIP (read comment for exploit code) - JacobMisirian
https://www.trustwave.com/Resources/SpiderLabs-Blog/Undocumented-Backdoor-Account-in-DBLTek-GoIP/
======
JacobMisirian
I was able to write what I believe to be the first publicly available exploit
code for this vulnerability, which includes popping the user straight into a
root shell. The repo is here:
[http://github.com/JacobMisirian/DblTekGoIPPwn](http://github.com/JacobMisirian/DblTekGoIPPwn).

